# Is opening my casing a good idea??



## neoxblazters (Feb 10, 2014)

As the title say, i would like to know if opening my casing is a good idea?? 


My PC runs unusually hot..and when it's opened, there was a temp drop of about 10-20 oC


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

As a temporary measure it should be fine, assuming you don't have overly-curious free roaming cats or small children about.

You should determine what the problem is, though, and fix it on a more permanent basis. It could be an airflow issue due to lack of fans, incorrectly placed fans, obstructed airways due to dust or poor cable management, among other possibilities.

How many fans are installed, what are their sizes, in which direction are they blowing, and do they appear to be obstructed with dust?


----------



## neoxblazters (Feb 10, 2014)

This PC is only 2 weeks old and the seller told me that he purposely installed a small fan on the processor "noise issue with larger ones" he said.. I didn't mind cause the whole system was rather cheap, around $250.

And right now there's only two fans in it, one on the processor and the other one on the side, blowing air out of the casing. it's a :

12V DC, 0.14 A fan : 7.5 cm x 7.5 cm

As for the one on my pc, it's running on 0.18 a, 12 V, and same dimensions.

Do you think i should install more fans?


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

That's a pretty low-draw CPU fan (especially for the size; that's a current draw I'd expect from a 120mm fan), but you may be able to make up for it by installing another fan at the front of the case blowing inward.

You posted the temp drop, but what was the average temp before you opened the case?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Running with the case side removed is not advisable. The case is designed to operate with the sides on. Removing the side and aiming a small fan into the case, to see if temps drop, is acceptable and a good means of testing.
If you're having heat issues, return the PC to the builder and have it corrected under warranty.
Personally, I would recommend reinstalling the OEM heatsink/fan. A little more noise is better than damage from heat. If the OEM unit won't cool properly, there is evidently another issue that requires attention from the builder.


----------



## neoxblazters (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah, i hear you. below im posting temps result with Speed fan 
Processor : 59oC 
GPU processor : 67oC
Hardisk : 45 oC

Below I will be posting my PC specs:
Processor : Intel R Core 2 Quad Q8300 @ 2.50ghz(4cpus)
Memory : 4096 MB : 4 sticks 1GB running @ 667Mhz
Direct X 11
Nvidia Geforce GT 8800 @ 512 MB ram 
1360x768 display
HDD seagate : 200GB

I have 4 more Fans from my old pc.. they all have the same dimensions as the ones i stated above, do you guys think it's worth the try to install them?


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Are those the temps with the panel on or off?

If you did purchase from someone who warrants their work, I'd by all means talk to them as Tyree suggested.

If you have a fan mount point in the front of the case that will fit one of the old fans and a header available within reach, it would likely do you some good to install an intake fan.


----------



## neoxblazters (Feb 10, 2014)

Well these were the temps with the panel off, when it's on my GPU is hotter, idle temp on 70-75ish
Sadly i don't have a mount point in front of the casing, but i have two mount points on the back, near the panel for USBs,Ethernet,keyboard,etc.. 

I wish to reinstall the heatsink later, could you guys suggest me some good thermal paste?
On my old rig,
Processor : Dual core 3.4 ghz
GPU : 256 MB Nvidia Fx5500
HDD : Same as new one

I was having like 40oC on processor Idle, and about 40-50 on GPU,( under stress, it went to max:52oC on processor and 55-60 GPU.)
Also the other one was on a 550watt psu as for the new one, it's running on a 450watt.

I don't know if this matters, but im living in a tropical region, outside temps vary bet : 25-30 oC and at night, could be aroung 20-25. Im using the PC more often at night thought


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

> Removing the side and *aiming a small fan into the case*, to see if temps drop, is acceptable and a good means of testing.


Wow, that takes me back to when I was troubleshooting my first computer. What a mess! :facepalm:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Speedfan is for fans and not always reliable for temps. Look at the Temps & Voltages in the Bios.
Again, if you have a heating issue, return it to the seller and use the warranty.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi neoxblazters :wave:

'Speedfan' is handy for monitoring the temps from the System-Tray, but it often needs 'calibrating' for the individual PCs. The best method to read the idle-temps is from the BIOS.

Ideally, a PC should have outside air entering from 'low-front' and exiting from 'high-rear'. Side-fans are a mixed issue, some PCs are cooler with them sucking air in, some others are cooler with blowing hot air out and t'others are cooler without a side-fan.

Fitting a smaller fan on the CPU is NOT a good idea generally, smaller fan=less air-flow so if possible get the builder to install a fan the same size as, or bigger than, the original one. 52C on the CPU and 55C-60C for the GPU is within the limits, but at the higher end of the range - Adding 1-2 rear-fans should lower both temps by a good amount.

It could be worth trying a side-fan, but it's trial & error for which way round, or whether it cools or raises the temps.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My apologies for not catching the $250 price tag.
Is this a used PC?
PC Specs & age?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.

Is the CPU heatsink/fan free from dust/grime buildup?
If it has some age on it, the thermal paste could be dried out.


----------



## neoxblazters (Feb 10, 2014)

It's ok Tyree, and no it's not a used PC, but there's not really a warrant on it, PC age may be about 2-3 months since it was built, after checking the CPU fan, i've noted that it's clean from dust, same goes for GPU fans, but i'll try to put some new thermal paste.

@WereBo, I've installed two other fans on the high rear, together with the one on the side, and the CPU fan, that makes 4. I've noticed a significant temp drop.
Checked temps in Bios and you guys were right,

Bios temps:
CPU : 40-45 oC
GPU : 45-50 oC
HDD : 45 steady

The thing is im planning to use this pc for solely video editing and i don't want it to break down


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Considering your room temps are approx double mine here in the UK, your idle temps are about the same as mine; something's working well in your PC :grin:

Your HDD temp is rather close to the max though, 50C for older drives and 60C for new ones - It might be worth checking to see if any cables are restricting the front-to-back airflow there


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

You might actually want to remove the side case fan as it could messing up your front-to-rear air flow. Can you post a picture of the case or the brand/model if you know it.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

It sounds like the airflow was restricted from too few and too-underpowered fans. If you've got higher exhaust airflow than intake airflow, you'll need to clean the dust out of the inside of your case more often. It shouldn't cause any problems otherwise.

I'm right alongside Flight Sim Guy, a picture of the inside of the case would definitely be helpful.


----------

